# College Credit for Full Time Academy



## DPDPO (Jul 28, 2006)

I am hoping someone can clarify this for me. I just graduated from the Plymouth Police Academy (51st MPOC). Can you still get college credits for the academy? If so how many? Also are Massasoit and Bristol Community Colleges good for the Quinn Bill? 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Not at Massaiot. I tried. They rather take the bucketheads academy credits before a Police Officer.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

DPDPO said:


> I am hoping someone can clarify this for me. I just graduated from the Plymouth Police Academy (51st MPOC). Can you still get college credits for the academy? If so how many? Also are Massasoit and Bristol Community Colleges good for the Quinn Bill?
> Thanks for the help.


Congratulations PAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

When they overhauled the Quinn Bill regulations a few years ago, they eliminated college credit for police academies. There are tons of colleges that will grant you credit for the academy, but none of them are Quinn-approved.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

MCADPD24 said:


> Not at Massasoit. I tried. They rather take the bucketheads academy credits before a Police Officer.


 Now that you mention it why when they are talking layoff don't they mention the buckethead education incentive?! There are times I really cant stand them!!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I'd imagine it's pretty easy to study for class as well when you're basically getting paid to sleep...

I thought it was funny when a FF I know was bitching that he was tired when he went to his second job because he had a couple of medical calls in the middle of the night. :roll:


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

I respect most FF. When people are running out of buildings they are running in. But dont give me that shit that this alarm woke us up. That's your job. Welcome to our world. We work 16 sometimes 20 hours a day, straight without any sleep.


----------



## DPDPO (Jul 28, 2006)

mpd61 said:


> Congratulations PAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Woody! It was alot of work. Give me a call sometime soon.

Thanks for the help guys, I'm going to see what I can get for credits. I am half way done with my AS in CJ. So I'm hoping this will help lessen the credits I need.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

MCADPD24 said:


> I respect most FF. When people are running out of buildings they are running in.


Usually after the cops already ran into the building and got everyone out, because they got there first, as they weren't tucked in bed, or basting the steak tips on the BBQ.


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> Usually after the cops already ran into the building and got everyone out, because they got there first, as they weren't tucked in bed, or basting the steak tips on the BBQ.


True That.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

I remember when you could get 12 credits for the academy and another 12 for 4 years active duty military service. Times sure have changed.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

MARINECOP said:


> I remember when you could get 12 credits for the academy and another 12 for 4 years active duty military service. Times sure have changed.


 Like everything else not for the better!

Real life experience is no longer as valued as something that is learned from a book!


----------



## ma3medeiros (Jul 21, 2009)

Congrads! I was 12th MPOC -Plymouth. How is Johnny "Long Fingers" Degutis these days? I received 12 credits for my academy and last time I checked (2 years ago) credits were still being awarded at state schools. Other colleges decide based on their own policies. Good luck.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

I find it ironic that the same Commonwealth that certifies, sets the standards for police academies (under C.M.R.), and upon graduation appoints (under M.G.L.) and sends those officers out with firearm and the responsibility of keeping the public safe and deciding, among other things, to take a persons freedom away, does not allow colleges to accept their own training under the Police Career Incentive Program (ie: Quinn Bill). 

So the training is adequate to use deadly force and take away liberty under the Constitution and Mass Declaration of Rights, but not worth between 3 and 12 credits, which schools were applying?


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

DPDPO said:


> I am hoping someone can clarify this for me. I just graduated from the Plymouth Police Academy (51st MPOC). Can you still get college credits for the academy? If so how many? Also are Massasoit and Bristol Community Colleges good for the Quinn Bill?
> Thanks for the help.


BCC is Quinn certified.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

frapmpd24 said:


> So the training is adequate to use deadly force and take away liberty under the Constitution and Mass Declaration of Rights, but not worth between 3 and 12 credits, which schools were applying?


I got a total of 37.5 credits from an out of state school for attending an out of state academy. That half credit is for a four hour instruction block of First Aid/CPR/AED.

If only they gave me college credits for the 40 hours I had to spend with Doctor Doom at MPTC Reading...that would be five whole credits!


----------

